# Tripe - not so bad.



## Curtis (Jun 9, 2013)

Bought some maybe 3 months ago or so. Everyone complained about the smell so I was nervous to thaw it. I was expecting to smell decomposing carcasses. 

Not so bad. Just smells like a barn. My boys lived it too!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

I agree. Smells like silage. Like the cow barn. Sweet smell to me.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Was this whole fresh pieces or ground frozen chunks?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mrs.P (Nov 19, 2012)

Where do you get your tripe?!? I feed outside too stinky!


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

I get mine fresh from the Butcher in one 20 lb piece. Unrinsed and the smell is horrific!
I have tried the frozen ground blocks and canned in the past, the smell from those is not nearly as strong or offensive.


----------



## Curtis (Jun 9, 2013)

This was whole and cut into rather large rectangles.

Mrs. P, I got it from Hare Today online.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Good description..."smells like a barn"......a really ripe barn in the middle of July but a barn no less...

SuperG


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I LOVE the smell of tripe! Reminds me of a horse or cow barn on a hot summer day.


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

well have a look at the tripe I bought, took me a while too to take the two I bought out of the freezer but I did, thawed them outside and just plopped them on the grass and both Harry and Lola loved it.

I suppose I will have to buy more next time I visit my local raw shop


----------

